# Big Hi from Middle Earth!



## CallyBag (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi guys!

First and foremost, I'm a huge MAC fan!  love their eyeshadows and lip glosses... well, anything MAC i supose!

I'm new here, joined a day or so ago... came across this site on The Purse Forum Beauty Bar blog...

Its great to see sooooo many things here devoted to makeup! i love makeup... esp Eye makeup and lip gloss but being asian, i cant seem to make my eyes as beautiful as most,  so hopefully i can take a few tips from you experts and share product experiences with you all! 



Cally.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! Hope to see you around the forum


----------



## meiming (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Juneplum (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Janice (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome, good to have you join us here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know if we can help.


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi there!


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy it here!

I love middle earth....And LOTR =D


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 9, 2008)

*Hi Cally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (love your name)*

*   Welcome and I hope you enjoy it here on Specktra!*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx

PS  In case you are referring to Tolkein's "Middle Earth," I lived there for almost 4 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------

